# Xuron Tools



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Just thought I'd let folks know that I got some tools from Xuron and the quality is excellent.


link:  Xuron


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the site. I've been putting off buying some small *****.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had a pair or two of Xuron flush cutters in my hobby tool box for over 20 years. They are a tool that gets a ton of use. 

-Brian


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 16 Jul 2009 03:31 PM 
I have had a pair or two of Xuron flush cutters in my hobby tool box for over 20 years. They are a tool that gets a ton of use. 

-Brian


I've got one worn pair of 4" Diamalloys from when I exited McDonnell Aircraft ~ 15 years ago. Left. Your post was like beer on a dry tongue.

Les

Unclogging sewers suck.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

This is an excellent example of "you get what you pay for". Xuron and eXcelite [sp?] small tools can not be beat for long term return on investment. Same can be said of Crescent in the larger sizes. I have tools from these guys that I am still using 30 years [and longer] after I purchased them. The inexpensive, NO the word is cheap, knockoffs from China usually last a few months at best. I quickly gave up on them and went back to "investing" in high quality tools that will probably out last me. One area where I do believe in disposable items; blades for hobby knives like the Xacto #11. My advice: when it feels like it is getting harder to cut through the styrene or the wood: THROW IT AWAY and put in a new one. There is no reason to screw up a model because you used a dull blade. If you are unwilling to do this, invest in a good sharpening stone and keep the blades sharp. This is a good choice if you are only using the point of the blade and do not need a straight cutting edge. 

Regards


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

WIHA tools are also some of the best in my tool chest.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I actually had a Xuron Cutter crack and fail after about a year of heavy use while building my HO layout...(primary rail cutter) 
However, I liked it so much I happily went out and bought 2 more (one of which is a slightly heavier design). I bet Xuron would replace it for me, but I feel like I already got my money's worth. 

I highly recommend having two of these. One for electronics, and one for everything else!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Must be what this one is:












It doesn't have any name on it. I paid more for it than I usually do, but it's become my favorite. I keep it in my electronics toybox.


----------

